# too many stick insects!



## libbo (Mar 29, 2010)

hello,i'm new on here and don't really know how to work this thing! But i was wondering if anyone could help with with my problem. my 2 indian stick insects have recently had layed eggs and before we knew it those eggs have hatched we are now stuck with about 50 baby stick insects and more eggs so i think this number will increase rapidly,and i was wondering if you have any ideas on how we can get rid of them,we realise these babies will then just breed and we will end up with a clan of baby stick insects,my friends don't want them and neither do the local pet shop! any help!? :scared:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry i cant help, just want to say good luck getting them rehomed. Maybe someone on here will offer to have some.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not entirey sure how they're transported but I have seen them for sale online...I was lookng into getting some a while back andI was quite surprised at how they could transport such a thing.
Good luck in the rehoming, I would get as many large sweet containers as you can and seperate as many as you can for now and rehome as soon as poss, the sweet tubs arent ideal but i know iused to keep one in one with holes in the lid temp as a kid....it'ss save them breeding again and again...xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OOpsi....I just read up on stick insects....they don't need a mate to breed do they....? woooh i hope you're not over run with them.
xx


----------



## libbo (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you for the advice,but i have tried very hard to find them new homes and just knowone seems to wan't them! most wesited i have looked on say for you to kill the eggs when they have layed them to stop them hatching but i did not know just how quickly they did hatch,now they have already shed their skin once and before i know it i will be stuck with lots of adult stick insects. not to be cruel but i am thinking maybe the only way the decrease the numbers of them is the kill some of the babies,in the nicest way i can. does anyone know any ways i could? xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sorry, i dont. just thinking when i got overrun with snails i managed to rehome quite a few with a guy who has loads of insects and stuff and goes round the school. The gribblybug man  he talked me through how to post them and everything and was really helpful. Maybe you cold try someone like that? or a local zoo or soemthing?


----------



## libbo (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you,i could do! i'm just still waiting for if anyone knows a way i could kill them beacuse then if i can't find a home for them i know what to do! thank you anyway for the advice!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We did the same and had over 150 once. 
All you have to do is get rid of the eggs that they lay before they hatch. I think the insects only live around 6-8 months if I remember correctly. Why not try to see if any local schools could take some off you?


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

If you have any friends with fish in their gardens, the ova can be used as a treat for the fish, I used to give my friend any ova that I didn't want.

If you can't give them away I would place any ova (eggs) into a tub with a lid and place in the microwave for 30 seconds. If you don't want more insects I suggest getting rid of the eggs as they have a very high hatch rate (as you have found out) and it can be hard to give them away. Other ways to dispose of unwanted insects is by incineration. I know it sounds cruel but too many insects and you'll be over run in no time.

The eggs take between 2 and 6 months to hatch with an average of around 3 months.

You could advertise them on eBay. I used to put them into a small plastic bag, then place some cotton wool into a cut down poster tube. Place bag inside and put more cotton wool on top of this. Seal the open end and post.

If posting live insects use a plastic tub with a tight lid, with a few airholes poked through the lid and sides. Place some damp cotton wool into a plastic bag, insert the stem of the food plant through a hole in the tub and then put the end of the stalk into the plastic bag and damp cotton wool. Seal the bag so as to stop water leaking out.

Place all this into a cardboard box with scrunched up newspaper padding it out.

It is best to send live insects by Next day delivery.


----------



## libbo (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you but u thought you can't sell live animals (insects) on eBay  I suppose you could list them as food! But is there any humane and not cruel ways of killing actually baby stick insects? D:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Where do you live Libbo?


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

They have altered the sale of insects. At one time they could only be sold as live feeder food, but this has been changed and you can now sell Stick Insects within the UK, to sell outside the UK you will have to find out the country of deliverys import and quarantine regulations, I know that USA and Australia have very strict importation regulations and no insects are allowed into these two countries (unless they are for reasearch and are being delievered to a research facility).

Have a look here at the eBay terms for selling insects:-
eBay Animals and wildlife products policy



> The sales of the following animals are permitted, provided that the seller guarantees in the listing that the animals will be packaged safely and posted via next day delivery
> 
> *Live insects*, crickets used as bait or feeder food for pets.


----------



## sall (Mar 19, 2010)

you can also freeze the eggs if you have trouble with guilt like me i have 100 eggs layed at different stages and the 3 months is in 2 weeks cant wait for the influx of littler ones but i have homes for 20 40 of them with the local schools so good luck


----------



## clarkey (Apr 3, 2010)

hi there just wondering how many stick insects do u have and what breeds are they because i am looking for some and if you want me to take some off of your hands ill love too just le me know and i can send you my address and you can send them through the post in a box big and strong 

P.S by the way you can freeze the eggs when they lay them and it will stop them hatching 

thanks 
clarkey


----------



## libbo (Mar 29, 2010)

clarkey said:


> hi there just wondering how many stick insects do u have and what breeds are they because i am looking for some and if you want me to take some off of your hands ill love too just le me know and i can send you my address and you can send them through the post in a box big and strong
> 
> P.S by the way you can freeze the eggs when they lay them and it will stop them hatching
> 
> ...


They are Indian stick insects and the trouble is it's not the eggs that are the problem it's the actual babies! They are multiplying rapidly  I've been in touch with schools,garden centers and I'm just stuck :O


----------



## TheVermenLady (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Anna and I am interested in a few of your insects. Would you ship them? How much would you want for them? Can you tell me anything about their care? My father has recently started up a vivarium and has been wanting stick insects to go in it. Maybe we could work something out. Good luck with them and thanks for your time.

My e-mail is [email protected]

Anna


----------



## libbo (Mar 29, 2010)

i would not ask for any charge,where is it that you live anna? and they are very simple to care for! 
Bramble (blackberry) is generally considered an appropriate diet for many stick insects. Other options include raspberry, privet, hawthorn, oak, rose, and ivy. Fresh cut branches of these plants can be placed in water in the cage and changed once they dry out (or are consumed). The water container must be closed off or sealed so that the insects do not fall into the water and drown (choose a narrow necked jar and place some material around the plant stems to seal off the opening). An alternative to feeding cut branches is to grow small potted plants of the desired species and place them in the cage.

The most important thing to consider is that any food must be free of insecticides and herbicides, or it may be lethal to your pets. Care must be taken when collecting food to make sure it hasn't been exposed to these materials. Also try to avoid collecting food near busy roadways. Even if using potted plants, make sure that the soil used is free of pesticides, as some soils are infused with pesticides which may make their way into plants grown in the soil.

Handling Stick Insects
Handle with care! Stick insects tend to be quite tame so will sit on your hand, but care must be taken when picking them up or handling them. Very carefully grasp them by the body (not the legs!) between your thumb and forefinger and place them on your open palm, or simply offer your open palm and gently nudge them onto your hand. 


i have coppied this from a website,but with the water situation i have bought an empty spray bottle from my local drug store and i spray them daily with just normal water


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

I gave my sons school some Bud Wing (_Phaenopharos khaoyaiensis_) and Indian Stick Insects (_Carausius morosus_) and I created this site for them Beginners Guide To indian Stick Isnects. It's basic but gives enough info on how to keep them.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

libbo said:


> Thank you but u thought you can't sell live animals (insects) on eBay  I suppose you could list them as food! But is there any humane and not cruel ways of killing actually baby stick insects? D:


I suppose you could freeze them as they would in theory just slow down and go to sleep then die but I wouldnt like to have to do this and I would suggest googling this method to make sure it is painless. Have you tried local schools to see if they want your excess insects as class pets, or colleges lots have animal care courses running who might take some off you.


----------

